# Barf bags.



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Good investment or waste of money?


----------



## Kristin Bednarz (Sep 20, 2014)

I use ziplocks. The big ones. Mine are orange.  They are in my car and available in plain sight. I also have a sign that mentions them as in "please don't get sick in my car, but if you feel like you are, please use the bags in your seat pocket in front of you.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw some "emesis bags" on amazon 24 pack for 12 bucks 

I have been lagging purchasing and I hope. I don't end up regretting it. Will try to get some soon. 

I would say they are worth it. Taking a huge change by not having something. 

Not looking forward to ever having to clean up chunks, pay a couple hundred out of my pocket until reimbursed, having a nondrivable vehicle and losing potential money, etc


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Just ordered some. Will arrive on Friday

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXNRDMW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

perfect investment at least if u wanna get 250 for clean ur car and lost a day of work....


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Critical for those who work late nights.

Has anyone used the ones with the absorbent pad inside?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051AZZCM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm torn between the two listed above. Hmm, which would be better? But do either of them close
or will the drunk puke in them and spill it anyway?


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

It would definitely need to be something the person can open and get to quickly.
Ziploc bags were my first choice, but I bought lunch bags in white with lining. I don't think they would work well.
And so the drunk gets sick in which ever container you use, then what? Toss it out the window?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I highly recommend the puke bags from Amazon. First they deny - no I'm fine, with their heads hung low.... that's when you get the bag out. Next, they put their hands over their mouth... and say, no i'm fine... you better have the bag in their hand by then.... pull over.. if they can't get out... tell them... PUKE IN THE BAG.... toss that puppy as soon as you can.. get them out of your car fast. Their head is spinning.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL Mrs Jax, so which Amazon item would you recommend above. There were 2 links.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

And the closest I came was "miss? can you please open the window and turn up some rock music?". I was yea, I'm supersonic getting you home.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

My 2cents, the care bags because of the gel feature..... I have had experience in ambulance work and operating small boat while in the navy..... Bags in the navy had a gel feature that was really good, no sloshing vomit in a bag..... And the basin tub I used in ambulance had a gel pad on the bottom that made vomit turn pretty solid too, which was way better then when all we had was a regular plastic basin tub that always spilled and left a huge mess after patient drop off..... Damn ghetto Ambulance work, the hospitals you would re supply from always didn't have things, and those gel pad basin tubs were one of them.....


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

You will never get to use any of them....
@$$holes never tell you that they need to puke. 
They just pull down your Windows and puke in the car.
Even when you offer them a barf bag they say they are ok, then 5 minutes later they blow chunks all over your car.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I am a new member so it won't let me post a link in here... but it is the first one....Emesis-Bags-Blue-24-EA/dp

They have a solid plastic ring around the top so they stay open. Hold that sucker over their mouth.....LOL.. (not really)


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

"emesis bags" on amazon 24 pack for 12 bucks have worked pretty good for me...


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I have another option!!!
Drive days and bypass the alcoholics, yarite


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Got a 5 pack for $9. Just in case.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

Where did you get yours Sly, local?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Amazon.com


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I would be livid... So far so good..


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

rukawa said:


> perfect investment at least if u wanna get 250 for clean ur car and lost a day of work....


They don't always pay out that much. Uber gave me $50. I lost two days of work because the vomit leached into my plastic door panel and I couldn't get it out myself.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kristin Bednarz said:


> I use ziplocks. The big ones. Mine are orange.  They are in my car and available in plain sight. I also have a sign that mentions them as in "please don't get sick in my car, but if you feel like you are, please use the bags in your seat pocket in front of you.


Where in the car do you place the puke bags?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Absolutely worth it! Ive had two pax need to use them. I got free "thank you" bags that they use in convenience stores. Nice and small. Got a box of 1000 free from the warehoise next to mine, it was freight damaged and they were gonna throw them out. Then i bought 100 paper lunch bags for $2. Plastic in paper, roll and fold the top. Perfect barg bag. $0.02 barg bags that have proven to work like a charm!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Where in the car do you place the puke bags?


In the pocket Behind the seat just like where you gind them on airplanes.

Once it gets late where i get drunk pax, i always physically point oit the bags and advise to get them ready if they even feel a little sick. Im 2 for 2 on successful usage now.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

use a 32 gallon trash bag! Heavy duty of course is my recommendation. lots of paper towels.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Emesis bags are a life saver, really a mandatory item if you're driving bar hours. I've given these to a handful of passengers (just in case!). If they look ill whatsoever I hand one back as a precaution, better that than a huge mess.

Get these bags!

http://amzn.to/2gcT2EP


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where do you recommend to put the paper towels? In the backseat, trunk, or front seat?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I wan't barf bags have an adhesive that seals around there mouth and nose so I don't have to smell it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Where do you recommend to put the paper towels? In the backseat, trunk, or front seat?


Depends, I have a few paper towels in the glovebox if pax bring in food (2AM drunk food, I deal with it as surge is usually 3.0x). Then I have a trunk organizer in the back with paper towels, Windex and cleaning supplies as well as my DC car vac. I recommend the auto towels versus Bounty or household towels. The auto towels seemingly never tear:

http://amzn.to/2gqQvd5 - $9.95 (Organizer)

http://amzn.to/2fQam1j - Various (Auto towels)

http://amzn.to/2fQ856j - $10.89 (Ozium Air Sanitizer)

http://amzn.to/2fQfMt5 - (DC car vacuum)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They don't tell you they're going to puke. But I put a couple of plastic trash bags in the back just in case. The one puker I did have managed to get the window down and puke outside. It was easy to clean up.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Sly said:


> Good investment or waste of money?


Good investment.

I had an EMT as a pax and he told me that many people he's put in his ambulance use TWO. So be ready.

Amazon -- https://goo.gl/tiXvRB


----------



## Rodney Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Chuk-It Bags 

I think I am going to order these... I can get a box of 25 of them for $21.52


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Question for anyone that's had a rider barf in their car _after _getting barf bags:

_*Were they used?*_​
Seems to me that barf bags sound great, but are actually a waste of money. If PAX is drunk enough to barf then probably too drunk to use the barf bag.

I've been lucky that the 2 times somebody barfed in my car they did it outside - much easier to clean with a garden hose  I always ask PAX to tell me if they need me to pull over. Any $ that I lose waiting on the side is much better than the cost and aggravation of cleaning barf off the inside of my car. I even got a tip for being considerate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> Question for anyone that's had a rider barf in their car _after _getting barf bags:
> 
> _*Were they used?*_​
> Seems to me that barf bags sound great, but are actually a waste of money. If PAX is drunk enough to barf then probably too drunk to use the barf bag.
> ...


I never bought the expensive barf bags. $10 a pop, no thanks, especially as the above poster mentioned about the EMT, they will probably use two.

I tell all my pax that too, but sometimes the puke doesn't come at a convenient time. Both times I've almost had pukes, both times I'm driving 70mph on the highway. Both times they managed to keep it contained in the bags until I managed to pull over somewhere safe.

My bags costs me $0.02 per bag.

It ain't work $10 but it's worth something to have some kind of barf bag available!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

My wife travels quite a bit so she grabs the airplane bags for me. I've had 3 pukers; 2 were sober enough to have me stop and one in the car in the bag. Didn't miss a drop and she took it with her.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Maven said:


> Question for anyone that's had a rider barf in their car _after _getting barf bags:
> 
> _*Were they used?*_​
> Seems to me that barf bags sound great, but are actually a waste of money. If PAX is drunk enough to barf then probably too drunk to use the barf bag.
> ...


After I pointed out the bags to my three pukers (2 of the 3 were a couple who each hurled seperately, and probably not sympathetically) None of them used the bags. 2 of the 3 puked all over the outside of my car. The one puked in her own paper bag and promptly left it outside the car.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Second the large Ziploc's.

If they manage to hit the opening, they will work just as good as anything else, and they are cheap, and readily available.


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

I just use the small kitchen trash bags. They are scented so they cut down the puke smell a little and i get a roll of 20 for like $3 at Wal-Mart. If it gets used snd theres still a bit of driving to do i just have them chunk it out the window. Ill take my chances on a littering ticket. I doubt many cops would write me up once they find out what the deal is


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Maven said:


> Question for anyone that's had a rider barf in their car _after _getting barf bags:
> 
> _*Were they used?*_​
> Seems to me that barf bags sound great, but are actually a waste of money. If PAX is drunk enough to barf then probably too drunk to use the barf bag.
> ...


Some 4 year old kid tore mine to shreds and I paid like a buck a bag for fancy ones too.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sly said:


> Some 4 year old kid tore mine to shreds and I paid like a buck a bag for fancy ones too.


Did you report the damage?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Go4 said:


> Did you report the damage?


no


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

OMG, you guys, you have no idea how glad I am I read this thread.

I thought to myself: Hm, I never drive the closing-time crowd, but_ just in case_... and ordered a 12-pack of bags plus a separate box of absorbent gel pads. Got 'em both, tucked two pads into two bags and put them in the seat pocket. Literally two days later, I'm doing a quick run at 1:30 in the afternoon, when suddenly the pax (not drunk) asks me to pull over. I thought he wanted a pack of smokes or something, but then he said "I feel sick..."

AND I WAS READY. "Sir, there are bags in the pocket right in front of you. Just take one and hold the ring tight over your mou--" <sounds of retching> Holy god, I am so glad I spent the money, and even more so that I actually put a couple in the car right away instead of putting it off to the weekend. Pax was sheepish and took the bag with him when he left. Not a drop went anywhere outside the bag.

You guys saving a nickel or two by using gallon ziplocks? You're nuts! There's a reason for that rigid ring and the narrow, deep shape of the bag (and the gel pad in the bottom was brilliant--absorbed the liquid and the smell too). For the record, the bag and gel pad together cost me $1.39. I think I can safely say that the first use more than paid for the entire order.

Thanks to all who recommended them. I'm a believer!


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

MrsUberJax said:


> I am a new member so it won't let me post a link in here... but it is the first one....Emesis-Bags-Blue-24-EA/dp
> 
> They have a solid plastic ring around the top so they stay open. Hold that sucker over their mouth.....LOL.. (not really)


I have those - they are in the doors, and the seat pockets - they are visible, and riders usually ask me about them. I even keep them in the front doors -because I am convinced that if anyone ever starts throwing up in my car, I will probably join them! LOL! I've only had one woman in my car who was burping and hiccuping, I was so afraid she was going to throw up, but, she never did! Thank God!


----------



## sduberdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Maven said:


> Question for anyone that's had a rider barf in their car _after _getting barf bags:
> 
> _*Were they used?*_​
> Seems to me that barf bags sound great, but are actually a waste of money. If PAX is drunk enough to barf then probably too drunk to use the barf bag.
> ...


I have had SEVEN. Count them.. SEVEN pukers. I drive until the bar rush is over and I have no problem picking up drunks. If I smell the slightest bit of alchohol, I say something like "I'm sure everybody's FINE, but I do have bar bags located right HERE" and point them out. They are in the seatback pockets and my glove box. If they start looking worse, I pull over and physically put it in their hand.

I am also seven for seven that have been unable to completely successfully USE the bags. (And I have the nice emesis bags.) I still get some puke down there, which is why I also have custom vinyl car seats and custom rubber floor mats.

I made $800 in cleaning fees last year, which more than paid for the floor mats, seats, and bags.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

sduberdude said:


> ...I am also seven for seven that have been unable to completely successfully USE the bags ... I also have custom vinyl car seats and custom rubber floor mats.


Sounds like your barf bags were only partly successful. Wish I had "custom vinyl car seats". Not all of us do, but it's a great idea.


sduberdude said:


> ...I made $800 in cleaning fees last year, which more than paid for the floor mats, seats, and bags.


My main concern is not the cost of cleaning (that may be significant), but the *lost income*, which I wait for my car to be restored to acceptable condition to accept riders. Uber will not reimburse lost income to my knowledge. The lost income may be significantly more than the cost of cleaning or repair in the case of any damage to my car.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You'd have to be an idiot not to have 'em. $13 for a pack of 30 off Amazon. I've only had one pax use one since I got it, in about 2500 trips.


----------



## sduberdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Maven said:


> Sounds like your barf bags were only partly successful. Wish I had "custom vinyl car seats". Not all of us do, but it's a great idea.


I didn't get them MADE custom. I bought Coverking car seat covers for my car. I'd link to them on Amazon but I can't post links yet. $200 for the front, $200 for the back. (I'd buy just the back if I was short on money.)

Then I bought Maxpider rubber floor mats for $150.

All paid for with cleaning fees. 



Maven said:


> My main concern is not the cost of cleaning (that may be significant), but the *lost income*, which I wait for my car to be restored to acceptable condition to accept riders. Uber will not reimburse lost income to my knowledge. The lost income may be significantly more than the cost of cleaning or repair in the case of any damage to my car.


That's the point of the covers and the floor mats. Pukers used to shut me down for the night. Now I take pics for Uber, grab the nearest gas station wet vac if I need it, wipe down, throw some air freshener down and off I go. I'm down for maybe 15 mins.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sduberdude said:


> I have had SEVEN. Count them.. SEVEN pukers. I drive until the bar rush is over and I have no problem picking up drunks. If I smell the slightest bit of alchohol, I say something like "I'm sure everybody's FINE, but I do have bar bags located right HERE" and point them out. They are in the seatback pockets and my glove box. If they start looking worse, I pull over and physically put it in their hand.
> 
> I am also seven for seven that have been unable to completely successfully USE the bags. (And I have the nice emesis bags.) I still get some puke down there, which is why I also have custom vinyl car seats and custom rubber floor mats.
> 
> I made $800 in cleaning fees last year, which more than paid for the floor mats, seats, and bags.


Yup, this is what I do. You have to be diligent and make sure everyone knows you have em.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

sduberdude said:


> I didn't get them MADE custom. I bought Coverking car seat covers for my car. I'd link to them on Amazon but I can't post links yet. $200 for the front, $200 for the back. (I'd buy just the back if I was short on money.


Are these the ones that you mean?

https://www.coverking.com/seat-covers/custom-seat-covers.html
https://www.amazon.com/coverking-seat-covers/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:coverking seat covers,ssx:relevance&tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HSZQW9I/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Sly said:


> Good investment or waste of money?


I just use huge white trash bags and put them in the holders behind the passenger seats


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sly said:


> Good investment or waste of money?


----------



## sduberdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Maven said:


> Are these the ones that you mean?
> 
> <some URLS I can't post yet>


Yes, those are exactly the ones I use.


----------

